# Starting a coding business



## mmhubb (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello!
I am very interested in starting my own coding business at home, and would greatly appreciate any advice that you all may have.
I have an associates degree in health information technology and have been a CPC since 2007. I've been working at my current job at a billing office for the past 5 years and would like very much to become my own boss. Unfortunately, I am not able to do as much coding as I would like at my current position; meaning that as a biller for this company, I am only the clean up lady. I correct all coding mistakes made on claims that have denied.
So, I've said all of this to ask: Will I need more coding experience before I try to start my own business or should I just enhance my credentials by sitting for other specialized certifications? I'm just not sure where to start... any advice would help. 

Thanks!


----------



## sybutler (Jan 2, 2013)

Have you considered contacting other offices (providers, billing services) to see if they might be in need of additional help--perhaps something that will allow you to start working from home a few hours a week?  I have my own billing/coding business and work from home.  However, I also do work for a separate billing service and help to code out ER charts (1-2 days/week).  That would allow you to do more coding and at the same time start working independently.   If there is a specialty area that interests you, perhaps connect with an individual who codes in that arena and perhaps they can give you some feedback on how to get your foot in the door or help with you understanding how to code for that specialty.  Is there a local school in your area that perhaps you might consider teaching a coding class?  This would help to get your name out there.  

Put together a "brochure" that highlights your skills and knowledge and make some "cold" calls.  Have business cards printed/or print your own.  Connect with the carrier reps in your area, they often hear of offices seeking coders/billers, etc.  You need to be able to show prospective clients how using your services would be beneficial to them--improve reimbursement and/or save them money.  Utilize your experience and your HIT degree.  Perhaps offer to review a few EHR records of a potential client to see where they may have missed charges or documentation could be improved.  Pull in the consulting aspects, not just coding.  Network with others who currently work from for themselves; invite them to lunch or coffee.  Speak before the local AAPC chapter or physician group.  Network with others that work in various offices and see if there is an opportunity to help out when someone is on vacation or out sick.  

Contexo Media - jobs@email.contexomediacomm.com post several jobs; you can indicate what you are looking for; I usually type in remote or independent contractor and see what is available and go from there.   You can also post your resume.  Indicate you are self-employed or independent contractor.  Search different job websites for coding positions.  Consider sending a "proposal" to do the coding for them.  Again, show the benefits of utilizing your services.

I hope this is of some help.  No matter what, go after your dream.  Good luck.


Sue Butler, CPC, CIMC


----------



## mmhubb (Jan 2, 2013)

Thx a bunch Ms Sue!! Your suggestions give me a place to start; I will be working on this within the coming weeks!


----------

